

China's Restructuring Scheme Is Screwed - 11thEarlOfMar
http://www.businessinsider.com/chinas-plan-is-screwed-2015-7

======
BurgersAndFries
This is going to be a painful lesson for the Chinese to learn, but it will
hopefully be for the better and a more stable future.

